# Windows (7) True Type fonts causes segmentation faults in some apps



## hellwig (Feb 1, 2010)

Following the handbook I installed the ttf from my windows 7 installation.
Since I have done this, firefox (35 from ports) crashes with a segmentation fault immediately on launching the app.

Thinks I have noticed:
Firefox doesn't crash on sites that do not use the windows ttf. However the standard firefox homepage does when accessing arial.ttf (at this moment: http://www.google.co.uk/firefox?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official).

I am using the nvidia beta drives, but also tried it with the standard nv driver.

I tried it on both RELENG_8 and HEAD (both AMD64) from yesterday.

Other applications sometimes crash too, like the xfce4 terminal (might be just an unrelated coincidence).

According to some resources, the fault is with the permissions on the ttf and folder, to make sure I chmod -R 755 the directory, but that didn't help.

Other site mentioned that pango might have some troubles and using a script pango-view script to see on which one it crashes, but the script runs without a hitch.

Anything I missed?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 1, 2010)

i dont know how to solve your problem with windows ttfs. but have you tried installing fonts from ports and adding them to xorg.conf?
the webfonts port includes a lot of common fonts like arial as you mentioned.


----------



## hellwig (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes that is what I am doing now, however I would still like to use the full set of ttf (since I already paid for them ). Also it is likely (unless it is something I did wrong), that more users in the future will encounter this problem and I would like to save them some time trying to figure out what when wrong.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 1, 2010)

have you looked at /usr/ports/x11-fonts?
theres all kinds of fonts in there. im sure it has everything to fit your needs.


----------



## roddierod (Feb 1, 2010)

I have two or three MS ttf in the /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF
The permissions on the font is 644. I never had the problem you have, I don't use firefox but I am using the nvidia driver.


----------



## crsd (Feb 1, 2010)

Does this thread look similar?


----------



## hellwig (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes that thread does look similar, however using the given script pango does not seem to crash on any of the ttf's.


----------



## hellwig (Feb 3, 2010)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> have you looked at /usr/ports/x11-fonts?
> theres all kinds of fonts in there. im sure it has everything to fit your needs.



Yes, at the moment I have urw and webfonts installed, this will do fine for now.


----------

